# Moving to Spain



## Spain (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking to meet new friends as I'm moving to La Colina (Torremolinos) in October and don't know anyone. I'm retired and on my own so would like to find out if there are any expat clubs in this area I could join or anywhere I could meet new people. 

Many thanks.

Irene


----------



## Denise Sinclair (Sep 13, 2008)

*Hello*

I just joined this site am so confused by it but sure I will get the hang of it if I keep trying. You are brave moving to Spain on your own. Do you plan to work. I would like to spend some time abroad and maybe work. Do you know anyone that has done that. By the way where will you stay can you rent. would like to know things like that so I can make a decision.
Hope to hear from you 
Denise



Spain said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to meet new friends as I'm moving to La Colina (Torremolinos) in October and don't know anyone. I'm retired and on my own so would like to find out if there are any expat clubs in this area I could join or anywhere I could meet new people.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to meet new friends as I'm moving to La Colina (Torremolinos) in October and don't know anyone. I'm retired and on my own so would like to find out if there are any expat clubs in this area I could join or anywhere I could meet new people.
> 
> ...


Hello Irene and welcome to the forum. I live fairly near to Torremolinos (I'm in a town about 20 mins drive away towards the mountains) and although I dont know of any expat clubs I dont think you'll have any trouble at all meeting people. There are lots of English bars, restaurants, people... in the area and everyone is very friendly and always willing to strike up a conversation. Also a lot of the bars do things like quiz nites, comedy evenings, bingo and have notice boards of up and coming events, activities, clubs and groups which you could go along to. So dont worry. And these bars are the sort where its easy to walk in on you own

I think you're very brave, but very impressive, good on you! I've no doubt you'll be fine. I could even come down and go with you if you need "dutch courage", I quite enjoy quiz nites (yes they're in english!)!! Do you have a place to live lined up? Are you renting?

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I moved to Spain alone 5 years ago; don't ask me why, I just did! I never had any problems and simply kept my wits about me.

One thing I will ALWAYS recommend is to learn a little of the language, it helped me no end being able to converse with Spaniards and made life so much easier!

Good luck with your move, keep us posted of your new "adventure"!


----------



## Denise Sinclair (Sep 13, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I moved to Spain alone 5 years ago; don't ask me why, I just did! I never had any problems and simply kept my wits about me.
> 
> One thing I will ALWAYS recommend is to learn a little of the language, it helped me no end being able to converse with Spaniards and made life so much easier!
> 
> Good luck with your move, keep us posted of your new "adventure"!


Thanks for that
D


----------



## Spain (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you JoJo for your words of encouragement. 

Kind regards

Irene


----------



## Denise Sinclair (Sep 13, 2008)

*Hi there*



Spain said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to meet new friends as I'm moving to La Colina (Torremolinos) in October and don't know anyone. I'm retired and on my own so would like to find out if there are any expat clubs in this area I could join or anywhere I could meet new people.
> 
> ...


Where did you start with all this I would be a bit nervous moving on my own. I am still working here in education but and would like to do some work in Spain. What did you do about housing. Where can I find out. Are you moving where there are other English people?
Denise


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Denise Sinclair said:


> Where did you start with all this I would be a bit nervous moving on my own. I am still working here in education but and would like to do some work in Spain. What did you do about housing. Where can I find out. Are you moving where there are other English people?
> Denise


Hi Denise, I think the first thing you need to do is to come over to Spain for a holiday. Most areas have lots of British, chose an area that apeals to you, either by looking at brochures, internet sites or recommendation. Once you're here, rather than treat it like a holiday, use it as a fact-finding trip. There are lots of estate agents in most areas, so have a look at whats on offer. Go to some english bars and talk to people who live there, get a feel for what its like, look around the supermarkets, see how much food and stuff costs..... all useful info 

Work and jobs are the hard bit, there is very little here at the moment, recession, credit crunch, property downturn, mass unemployment... blah, blah. But you may find something you could do while on your fact finding mission, but if you pick up some local english newspapers and have a look, maybe even phone some up???

Then go back to the UK, evaluate everything you've found out and talk it over with family and friends!!

Thats what I'd do!!!

Jo


----------

